# Cholla Cactus Razor Set



## Harley2001 (Sep 17, 2011)

This was a lot of fun to make it's poured in pr and colored glow green


----------



## Monty (Sep 17, 2011)

Great looking set. Fantastic color.


----------



## bobjackson (Sep 17, 2011)

Love it. Great job.


----------



## Linarestribe (Sep 17, 2011)

Really nice.


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 17, 2011)

Very good looking set. Nice job.


----------



## toyotaman (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful work. Love it all.


----------



## tim self (Sep 17, 2011)

Very nice work.  I just got my BIG box from shadetree so guess what's next.  They say immitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## KenV (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice --- looks right smart!!!


----------



## crabcreekind (Sep 17, 2011)

sweet set!


----------



## boxerman (Sep 17, 2011)

Very nice razor set.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 18, 2011)

That's awesome work.


----------



## Harley2001 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks eveyone i got one more iam workling on it's picky Pear


----------



## clapiana (Sep 18, 2011)

Pretty slick nice job
How did you create the base?


----------



## Harley2001 (Sep 18, 2011)

Took the largest one and cut in half long way laid it flat in a plastic bowl that was my mold


----------



## Sheumais (Sep 19, 2011)

I need to find a kit that uses the Gilette Fusion blades.  I want one for myself.  In the meantime, perhaps I'll do some with the Mach3 blades for my portfolio.

GORGEOUS work here.  I love the swirl of colors.  Simply amazing.


----------



## RichAldrich (Sep 19, 2011)

nice


----------



## rizaydog (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice job.  Fantastic set.


----------



## Harley2001 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks  I'll have my other one i hope my next week


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 25, 2011)

thats the coolest razor set I've ever seen! Very well done!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------

